# Birthday Party (11/4/2009)



## nickel (Apr 6, 2009)

Πενήντα και ένα χρόνια από το πρώτο ανέβασμα του έργου του Πίντερ

Ένα χρόνο και κάτι από το πρώτο ανέβασμα της Λεξιλογίας, αλλά κυρίως επειδή έχουμε καιρό να βρεθούμε πολλοί μαζί, αποφασίσαμε να μαζευτούμε σε μια χαλαρή προπασχαλινή συγκέντρωση, σε στιλ μπουφέ, με το ποτήρι στο χέρι, και πολλά πηγαδάκια. Για τα κουρασμένα παλικάρια, θα υπάρχουν και καρέκλες. Το πάρτι δεν θα είναι χορευτικό.

Θα φιλοξενηθούμε στο παλιό γνωστό στέκι, στη μέσα αίθουσα:

*Η παλιά Αθήνα
Νίκης 46
Σάββατο 11 Απριλίου
Ώρα 9* (αυστηρά, αλλά δεν θα κρατήσουμε πρακτικά)

Υπολογίστε περίπου 20 ευρώ για όσους θα φάνε και θα πιουν, 10 ευρώ για όσους δεν θα φάνε αλλά θα πιουν πολύ, 5 ευρώ για όσους θα οδηγήσουν και θα μείνουν στα δύο ποτηράκια.

Επειδή ο χώρος είναι, όπως και να το κάνουμε, περιορισμένος, καλό θα ήταν να έχουμε δηλώσεις ποιοι σκέφτονται να προσέλθουν, μήπως χρειαστεί (α) να πάμε αλλού, (β) να το κάνουμε σε δύο βάρδιες, (γ) να το κάνουμε ξαπλωτοί, που θα ’χει και χάζι, (δ) να το κάνουμε καθιστοί αν είμαστε λίγοι.







Ούτε θα στολίσουμε την αίθουσα ούτε να φέρετε δώρα — η εικόνα είναι παραπλανητική.


----------



## danae (Apr 6, 2009)

99% θα έρθω με παρέα (+1).


----------



## ndsv (Apr 7, 2009)

Αυτό τώρα είναι για σπάσιμο, επειδή εμείς είμαστε μακριά;
Δεν πειράζει, να τα εκατοστήσει η Λεξιλογία, πιείτε κι ένα παραπάνω για μας!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 7, 2009)

Το επόμενο πάρτι τότε θα γίνει στη δική σας La Vieille Athènes.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 7, 2009)

Η Βασίλω (μουά) δηλώνει συμμετοχή (επιτέλους). Καλημέρες!


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 8, 2009)

Και εγώ δηλώνω συμμετοχή. 

Να βλέπουμε χεράκια τώρα, παρακαλώ! Εννοείται ότι θέλουμε πολύ να δούμε τα νέα μέλη του φόρουμ, για να γνωριστούμε από κοντά.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 8, 2009)

Και εγώ! Και εγώ! (εκτός απροόπτου )


----------



## kapa18 (Apr 8, 2009)

Μυτού! Mυτού!


----------



## kabuki (Apr 8, 2009)

Κι ιγκό μέσα! (εκτός απροόπτου )


----------



## Count Baltar (Apr 8, 2009)

Eγώ θα σας στείλω μια πρόσφατη φωτό μου για να κάνετε σπονδές.


----------



## sarant (Apr 8, 2009)

Θα είμαι στην Ελλάδα, μπορεί να τα καταφέρω να περάσω, είτε μονός είτε διπλός, αλλά δεν είναι καθόλου σίγουρο. Η απάντησή μου είναι 'ίσως' και είναι οριστική.


----------



## kapa18 (Apr 8, 2009)

Count Baltar said:


> Eγώ θα σας στείλω μια πρόσφατη φωτό μου για να κάνετε σπονδές.



Το μαλλί θα χωράει στο κάδρο; :-D


----------



## curry (Apr 8, 2009)

Ένα περασματάκι (καθότι είναι περίοδος επιστροφής φίλων από τα εξωτερικά οπότε υπάρχουν και απρόοπτα) θα το κάνω οπωσδήποτε! ;)


----------



## chris (Apr 8, 2009)

Count me in :)


----------



## Count Baltar (Apr 8, 2009)

kapa18 said:


> Το μαλλί θα χωράει στο κάδρο; :-D



Προς στιγμήν είπα μέσα μου "μα πού με έχει δει τούτη δω;" αλλά μετά συνειδητοποίησα ότι για να ρωτάς όντως έχεις καιρό να με δεις. Όχι, αγαπητή, μου, δεν χωράει. Είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερο από του τύπου στη διαφήμιση του 11888.


----------



## kapa18 (Apr 8, 2009)

Ααααα αυτό το μαλλί θέλω να το δω! Πάρτο κι έλα!


----------



## stathis (Apr 8, 2009)

Παλιά Αθήνα, παλιές (καλές;) εποχές...
Ελπίζω τα πρόσωπα να είναι νέα τουλάχιστον. :)
Με άλλα λόγια, θα έρθω.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 8, 2009)

Ρε σεις, ο Στάθης ζει!


----------



## kapa18 (Apr 8, 2009)

Αν δηλώσει συμμετοχή κι ο zephyrous θα πιστέψω ότι ζει και ο Έλβις!


----------



## stathis (Apr 8, 2009)

Γιατί, πότε πέθανε;


----------



## kapa18 (Apr 8, 2009)

stathis said:


> Γιατί, πότε πέθανε;



Αυτός που νομίζεις ότι ζει δεν είναι ο Έλβις, είναι ο Σταμάτης Κόκκοτας. Σε μπερδέψανε οι φαβορίτες.


----------



## fofoka (Apr 8, 2009)

Κι εγώ μέσα, λογικά. :)


----------



## crystal (Apr 8, 2009)

Κι εγώ επίσης. :)


----------



## argyro (Apr 8, 2009)

Παρέα φέρνουμε;


----------



## chris (Apr 8, 2009)

fofoka said:


> Κι εγώ μέσα, λογικά. :)



Κάπα, χριστί, αυτό κι αν είναι απόδειξη ότι ο Έλβις ζει!

(Φιλιά, Φωφ μου!)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 8, 2009)

Απαντήστε της καλέ, της κοπέλας!


argyro said:


> Παρέα φέρνουμε;


Μα ναι. Απλώς μάλλον πρέπει να το πεις να το ξέρουν οι administrators, moderators και άλλοι τέτοιοι -ators


----------



## crystal (Apr 8, 2009)

Μόλις έμαθα τα ευχάριστα: θα σκάσω μύτη με guest-έκπληξη. :)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 8, 2009)

Palavra said:


> ...administrators, moderators και άλλοι τέτοιοι -ators...


Alligators! (Τελικά μαζί με τον Έλβις, ζει κι ο Bill Haley. )


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2009)

argyro said:


> Παρέα φέρνουμε;


Μόνο αν η παρέα είναι διατεθειμένη να ξενυχτήσει όρθια στο πεζοδρόμιο έξω από το Toy μέχρι της 3 το πρωί (το νωρίτερο). Διότι άλλες προδοσίες δεν θα αντέξουμε.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 8, 2009)

nickel said:


> Μόνο αν η παρέα είναι διατεθειμένη να ξενυχτήσει όρθια στο πεζοδρόμιο έξω από το *Toy *μέχρι της 3 το πρωί (το νωρίτερο). Διότι άλλες προδοσίες δεν θα αντέξουμε.


Τι εστί Toy;


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Τι εστί Toy;


Toy εστί μπαράκι off Lada, όπου, αν ο καιρός είναι καλός, μπορούμε να τη στήσουμε στο δρόμο, χωρίς να μας παίρνει η μουσική τα αφτιά, χωρίς να έχουμε πρόβλημα αριθμητικό, χωρίς να ενοχλούμε γειτόνους (όλο γραφειομάγαζα είναι εκεί). Η πρόσφατη εμπειρία μου ήταν πολύ θετική (ίσως να 'φταιγε και η παρέα). Και όλα αυτά όταν θα μας διώξουν από την ταβέρνα, νωρίς νωρίς στη μία.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 9, 2009)

Α. Είπα μήπως αλλάξαμε προορισμό και δεν πήρα χαμπάρι.


----------



## fofoka (Apr 9, 2009)

chris said:


> Κάπα, χριστί, αυτό κι αν είναι απόδειξη ότι ο Έλβις ζει!
> 
> (Φιλιά, Φωφ μου!)



Ε, του Λαζάρου δεν είναι; Μαζί με αυτόν κι εγώ!

(Φιλιά και σε εσάς, αγάπες!)


----------



## daeman (Apr 9, 2009)

*Ευχές*

Μια και να ρθώ δεν το μπορώ
να σε πρωτανταμώσω,
μια μαντινάδα σου 'πλεξα
τσ' ευχές μου να σου δώσω.

Χρόνους πολλούς να χαίρεσαι
του λόγου τη λαγνεία,
χιλιόχρονα τα μέλη σου,
μικρή* Λεξιλογία. 

_Καλή σας διασκέδαση...:)_

*σ.τ.ε.: Μικρό είναι το μάτι σου, ρε!


----------



## Holden (Apr 9, 2009)

*paraplanisi*

Όπως πολύ καλά ξέρετε Νίκο και συνδαιτυμόνες, θα ήθελα πολύ να σας δω το Σάββατο. Αλλά επειδή τα Σαββατόβραδα (Saturday night fever) έχω μια επαγγελματική υποχρέωση, δηλαδή βάζω μουσική (dj'ing) σε ένα μαγαζί στο Γκάζι, σας προτείνω μετά την κρασοκατάνυξη ένα πέρασμα από το Gaspar (Δαμοκλέους 10) και σας υπόσχομαι τα... καλύτερα.
Think about it...


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2009)

How deeply we are beholden to the happy daring of translators, for the amplitude and variety of our... musical entertainment.


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2009)

Και σε σχέση με το «Think about it».

http://www.athensvoice.gr/guide/entertainment/av,17319,Going_out.html


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 9, 2009)

daeman said:


> Μια και να ρθώ δεν το μπορώ
> να σε πρωτανταμώσω,
> μια μαντινάδα σου 'πλεξα
> τσ' ευχές μου να σου δώσω.
> ...



Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις έμμετρες ευχές σου, σύντεκνε, και επιμένουμε να δώσεις έναν πήδο, ετσαδά μικράκι... και να έρθεις στην Αθήνα το Σάββατο.


----------



## kapa18 (Apr 9, 2009)

Μια χαρά μου φαίνεται το Gaspar για after, παίρνουμε το μετρό από Σύνταγμα και φτάσαμε. Ειδικά όταν η αντιπρόταση είναι να φάω την υγρασία έξω από το Toy, Gaspar δαγκωτό!


----------



## pshleas (Apr 9, 2009)

Εγκυμοσύνης συζύγου επιτρέποντος, μέσα...


----------



## argyro (Apr 9, 2009)

nickel said:


> Μόνο αν η παρέα είναι διατεθειμένη να ξενυχτήσει όρθια στο πεζοδρόμιο έξω από το Toy μέχρι της 3 το πρωί (το νωρίτερο). Διότι άλλες προδοσίες δεν θα αντέξουμε.



Δεν ξέρω αν η παρέα (που θα αργήσει κιόλας), θα έρθει στο Toy, αλλά εγώ είμαι διατεθειμένη να το "λεξιλογήσω" (βλ. ξενυχτήσω) το Σάββατο. Οπότε μέσα και για τα δύο.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 10, 2009)

Θα ήθελα να ενημερώσω ότι θα φέρω και δύο εξωσχολικούς!


----------



## andy (Apr 10, 2009)

Θα έρθω κι εγώ.


----------



## La usurpadora (Apr 10, 2009)

Και εγώ.

(Απαραίτητο γέμισμα για να ανέβει το ποστ).


----------



## paraskevi (Apr 10, 2009)

Δυστυχώς, δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω . Εύχομαι να σας δω κάποια άλλη φορά.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 11, 2009)

Εγώ μέτρησα κεφάλια και τα έβγαλα περίπου 23 σ' αυτές τις δηλώσεις:

Nickel, Kapa18, Alexandra (+1), Chris, Pink Panther (+2), Stathis, Andy, Danae (+1), Argyro (+1), Fofoka, Usurpadora, Curry, Kabuki, Palavra, Pshleas (+1), Crystal (+1).

Πληροφορήστε με αν έχασα το λογαριασμό, γιατί το μεσημέρι θα τηλεφωνήσω για τις προετοιμασίες. Αυτοί που θα έρθουν αργότερα για ποτό δεν χρειάζεται να δηλώσουν τίποτα.


----------



## stathis (Apr 11, 2009)

Τους παλιννοστούντες τους υπολόγισες;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 11, 2009)

Όπως βλέπεις, δεν τους έβαλα στο μέτρημα, αλλά είμαι σίγουρη ότι κάτι θα βρουν να φάνε κι αυτά τα φτωχά μεταναστάκια όταν έρθουν! Εξάλλου, έχω παραγγείλει μόνο τα ορντέβρ και τις σαλάτες, και θα παραγγείλουμε επιτόπου ό,τι θέλουμε της ώρας.


----------



## argyro (Apr 11, 2009)

Το +1 μου θα έρθει αρκετά αργότερα, για ποτό. Οπότε, δεν το υπολογίζεις (νομίζω).


----------



## sarant (Apr 11, 2009)

Εγώ θα είμαι στο Μέγαρο όπου κάτι έχει η κόρη μου, αλλά όταν τελειώσω θα προσπαθήσω να περάσω -μάλλον μόνος.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 11, 2009)

Μην ανησυχείτε, δεν θ' αφήσουμε κανέναν νηστικό. Αν τελειώσουν τα ορντέβρ, θα πούμε να μας φέρουν κι άλλα.


----------



## daeman (Apr 12, 2009)

Για να απαλύνουμε το hangover, επιστημονικές μελέτες συνιστούν την κατανάλωση ξινών και αλμυρών τροφών. 
Επομένως, για όσους το παράκαναν χθες βράδυ, προτείνω (μέρα που είναι), 
μια παστή ρέγγα πνιγμένη στο λεμόνι, όποιος αντέχει... 

Καλή ανάρρωση!


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2009)

Άμα έχεις πιει όλο το Βόσπορο, δεν σου φτάνει μια ρέγκα, χρειάζεσαι τα αλιεύματα ολόκληρου ρεγκάδικου.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 12, 2009)

Είμαι βέβαιος ότι περάσατε μέγκλα, στρουθία μου.


----------

